# [Energía] Ahorro de energía en sobremesa (PC de escritorio)

## Txema

Estoy hecho un lío con esto del ahorro de energía, ¿puede decirme alguien de una guía o algunas directrices para buscar info sobre el ahorro de energía en un PC de sobremesa, no en un portátil?

Sería para aplicarlo a mi PC de uso normal y al servidor también, aunque no sé si en este se podrá hacer algo con el disco duro en continuo funcionamiento ^^"

Saludos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Actualmente no hay un solo procesador que no soporte la reducción de frecuencia.

Por favor, pega un 

```
lspci -v
```

 y ante todo un 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 en ambos casos.

----------

## Txema

Sí, se me había pasado comentarlo, el escalado de frecuencia fue lo primero que puse   :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Yo sé que vi en este mismo foro un tema acerca de parar el disco duro cuando no se necesite y cosas así. Pero recuerda que si usas un sistema de ficheros que tenga un diario (journaling) pudiera ser contraproducente, ya que cada cierto tiempo escribe lo que ha hecho.

Recuerda que el escalado de frecuencia habitualmente ya se hace por hardware tanto en el micro como en la tarjeta gráfica, quizás pudieras asegurarte que lo hace bien.

También es importante que la pantalla se apague tras un breve instante de tiempo, yo por ejemplo lo tengo que al minuto.

----------

## gringo

date una vuelta por aqui -> http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/

y si tienes una nvidia -> http://tutanhamon.com.ua/technovodstvo/NVIDIA-UNIX-driver/ ( este último está un pelín desfasado, mejor acude a la documentación del driver)

saluetes

----------

